# What is "normal" bleeding after a neuter?



## kaylesraven

Riley was neutered this morning and came home a few hours ago. I noticed about 45 minutes ago a few drops of blood on the floor, and he has some minor, and I do mean minor, bleeding from his incision. It is just an occasional small drop oozing out of one area of the incision, and has not even covered a third of a sterile gauze 4x4. I called his vet and am waiting for a call back. I just don't know if I need to rush to the ER or watch for now. His scrotum is not swollen, just minor puffiness which he had when he came home. His capillary refill time is ok as well...nice, pink gums. I have kept him still since I noticed the drops. I should say that our inlaws decided to pop in and spend the weekend with us, so he would not settle down until they left for dinner a little while ago. I am wondering if the stress of the day plus their showing up just raised his blood pressure and made the incision ooze a little. He insisted on barking when they got here and kept trying to pace the floor while they were here...I wish the vet would call. Anyone experience this??


----------



## pupresq

As long as the bleeding stays the way you're describing it and the stitches stay intact, I think you're fine. He probably just strained a stitch barking and pacing and is having a little bleeding from the skin. 

If the incision gets inflamed or the bleeding increases, that's a different story but what you've got now sounds pretty normal. 

Just keep doing what you're doing - keep him still and make sure he's not fooling with the incision. You may want to provide him with something nice to chew as a distraction.


----------



## dd

My dogs have never had bleeding from the incision. Keeping fingers crossed that this is not serious.


----------



## ellen366

i've had dogs bleed into the scrotum to the point that the scrotum is bigger than it was before the neuter; and i've had them drip blood; he's probably loosened a stitch or two

put ice packs on his scrotum and just watch him


----------



## kaylesraven

Ok, ya'll have made me feel a little better. There is still no change, other than everytime I move he wants to get up and run to check everything out. The last two times he got up, I checked when I finally got him to lay back down for me, and it was just a drop of blood each time that had seeped out. I'll keep you updated.

Thanks again for the support (my vet still has not called back...urrr)...


----------



## pupresq

That's what we're here for!









If you go the icing route, a frozen bag of peas works great. That's a tip I picked on this board (I think maybe from Val) and it definitely works. 

The nice thing in terms of anxiety about a neuter is that they don't actually go into the abdomen (unless the dog has undescended testicles), so right there that eliminates a lot of the scarier imaginings that you can get into post surgery. It really does sound like he just pulled a suture and got a tiny tear that started the skin bleeding. 

As a puppy, I'd expect him to be doing great by tomorrow. They heal amazingly quickly.


----------



## kaylesraven

pupresq...
there is a bag of peas in the fridge with Riley's name on it. Maybe I'll serve those to the pesky inlaws tomorrow (hehehe). 

I think you are probably right re the tear. I updated my signature, as he is over a year old now. Still a puppy, just an 80 lb one! I opted for the late neuter with hopes that his growth plates have completely closed up.


----------



## pupresq

Ah - got it! Well, it'll take slightly longer to heal and may have more swelling (among other things, there's more to remove when they're older) but still should be just fine.









Enjoy the peas!


----------



## WiscTiger

I had Lakota done a 4 years old. Ice packs were our best friend. He wouldn't lay down for me to apply them, but he would stand like a rock, so I just held the ice pack up there for 20 mins at a time.

Val


----------



## kaylesraven

Well, good news everyone. No more bleeding since about 8 pm last night. No increased swelling either...just really nasty razor burn from the clippers down the inside of each thigh. Apparently the tech who shaved him had no clue about how to use clippers without making him completely raw....Riley definately feels better this morning but seems miffed that I won't let him lick his boo-boo.

The vet's office finally called this morning...too little too late









Thx again!! (Who wants peas???)


----------

